# Which Wordpress plugins to choose?



## gdebojyoti (Jun 25, 2013)

One of my friends wants to create a website on Indian football news. He has a team of three. He wants to use Wordpress for it. What plugins (preferably free) are required for this? The site will have the following components/ features -

1. There will be multiple moderators (fellow team members)
2. Posting articles (can be done by default WP)
3. Updating stats, scores etc.
4. Editing stats, etc
5. Creating and editing
5. Backend to create, modify, delete moderators
6. Moderators will have different "power levels" (ability/ restriction to update stats/scores/profiles)
7. Viewers can comment using their accounts in FB, Google or OpenID
8. SEO friendly

I personally do not have a lot of experience with WP. So I decided to ask here.

Thanks and regards.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jun 26, 2013)

Social Comments Covers Most features you are seeking :
WordPress › Social Login, Social Sharing, Social Commenting and more! « WordPress Plugins

For managing editors/moderators just uncheck the abilities you don't them to assign : 
WordPress › User Role Editor « WordPress Plugins

SEO ( i'm using this on all my sites )
Yoast WordPress SEO
Yoast


----------



## archak (Jun 28, 2013)

which plugin would then be best for security??


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 16, 2013)

You can use Pligg , its also a CMS  quite similar to wp.
Its a best solution for you !!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 17, 2013)

archak said:


> which plugin would then be best for security??


what type of security? database, public files, username password attacks?

i don't use any cause i follow the simple yet effective wordpress ethics. like changing default passwords and username from admin administrator to something else more complex which is not common and  hard to get guessed by attacker. just google it for better suggestions.

though i got 2 plugins helped me to get to know whats really going on when i'm sleeping lol.
WP-Adctivity : Globalement Inoffensif*|* wp-activity
this will log all the events like someone try to login and bruteforce attacks for login details.

WP-Ban : PHP « Programming « Portfolio | lesterchan.net
when i find IP's from WP-Activity which are trying to get into my site i just ban them using WP-Ban.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you. I'll have a look at them.


----------

